# Gallup Park Question



## Buckmaster Flash (Nov 2, 2001)

Posted this message for Kroppe in the Warm Water forum, but this seems like a better place for it and others can probably answer it, if you don't mind. Thanks for any info.

I fished Gallup Park once a couple weeks ago and got a couple small bass in the area I guess they call Geddes Pond, since it has a boat launch like you described and is off of Geddes Rd. and is in Gallup Park. I was throwing a rubber worm in all of that slop that surrounds a lot of the shore of the pond area. 

I noticed what I guess was east and south of the pond area it formed back into more of a river. Is this the area that has the better fishing, or is Geddes Pond the area to target. I am guessing the smallies would prefer the areas with a little more current. Fishing that pond is kind of a pain cause the one time I was there the park was crowded and that bike trail is awful close to the shore in a lot of spots. Didn't fish there long because of the crowds. Boy, does that park get crowded with joggers, walkers, bikers, picnicers, etc.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Buckmaster, 

I should have read this forum first. Anyway, it is better fishing downstream of the actual park, near the US-23 and Dixboro Road bridges. You need a canoe or a boat to fish it well. 

I mainly fish this area in the spring when it is cold and rainy, therefore almost no one is there.


----------



## Buckmaster Flash (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks a lot for the info Kroppe. Yeah, the only way I am going back to that Park any time soon is if it is raining or right at sun up.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Sunup is the time to go to gallup. I used to fish Gallup park early morning before work last summer. You have the whole freaking park to yourself. I used to catch nice smallmouth right from that woodplank observation area right near the entrance. Cast out to the lilly pads and the bass were there. Tube jigs were the ticket along with K&E purple worms.


----------

